# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How do you know?



## Bigstick (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a 55 gallon tank. I have 3 java ferns, 2 amazon swords, 2 hydro, and just added 2 water sprite. I just upped my lighting from 40 watts to 110 watts 3 days ago. I have noticed what seems to be the start of thread algae. I noticed this before the new light and am hoping that this will help the problem. I am not sure when I need to add fertilizer to my tank. I just bought Kent Pro plant and Kent Freshwater plant like suggested by someone on this board. i added it yesterday when I did a 30% water change as I do every week.

I test this morning and here are my results

KH 5
GH 6
NO3 10
PH 7.2
P02 .25

I'm not really sure when I need to add the fertlizer, just when I do water changes or what

I am not adding CO2, I will maybe add one or 2 more plants it that.

Let me know if everything looks o.k. and what I can do before the alage gets out of control.

Also, becasue the plants were in there before the light upgrade they were staring to yellow and lose leaves. How long before they come back to full strength. Thanks a million in advance


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

with higher light, your plants might need some co2, also, you might need some more plants. it's hard for me to help, cause i havn't messed around with low plant loads in high light.

anyone else?


----------



## Bigstick (Feb 15, 2005)

I thought that with 2wpg I wouldn't need CO2. If anyone else has any idea that would be great.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

At 2w/gal you don't have to use CO2. But with plants in decline its going to take a few weeks before the start a come back. You NO3 is alittle high. With out the plant growth to use it up algae will. Until you get your plants growing again I would do allot of water changes to try and keep NO3 levels low. HOw long do you leave your lights on? Kent Pro Plant is what I use in my tanks that don't have CO2.

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

In a tank with CO2, I would have suggested upping the PO4 to at least 1, because you don't want it to bottom out, which is another thing that gives algae a leg up. However, in with 2 WPG and no CO2, maybe that is a good target.

Something to ponder







,
Brian.


----------



## Nickel (Oct 31, 2004)

I have found it best to add your fertilizer a few days after your plants start to grow. Also, I would reccomend adding some more stem plants to use up the nutrients in your water because algae has a strong chance of growing in your aquarium since your plants arn't growing. 
I agree with Hawkeye, lower your NO3. NO3 between 3 and 5 is usually very good for growing plants and keeping algae under control.
Good Luck!


----------



## Bigstick (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks all, My lights are on for about 9 hrs Hawk. I do water changes every week 30-50%. My NO3 is 10 ppm out of the tap. So that is what I get. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bigstick (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm really stressing out over this Co2 thing. I guess I am just trying to hurry a process that is slow. I will give my plants a few weeks to adjust to the new light and see how they are growing and decide if I need to add the CO2 then. Does this sound like a good plan


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Patience is a killer when you just want to see results NOW! I haven't mastered that one myself. Since your NO3 is 10ppm out of the tap, I would definitely add some form of fast growing plants (either floating or stem). That should help soak up some of the tap water NO3 and allow you to keep at 2 WPG with no CO2. You can certainly have a very nice tank without CO2, but it will tend to react more slowly...there's that darned patience thing again







.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Yep that patient think. I wouldn't do much until you see your plants starting new growth. With NO3 at 10 and PO4 at .25 your about right. Just wait and see but your plants need to get growing your fast. As mentioned before you need to get some fast growing stem plants to get your tank started. 

Hawk


----------



## Bigstick (Feb 15, 2005)

I just left the tank alone for about 2 weeks, other than water changes. I was away for easter for about 5 days, I come back and there is alot of green algae on the rocks and gravel. NO3 10-15
PO4 around .25. The plants are ok I lost the anubis to a fungus I think. Some have a fuzz on them I'm thinking hair alage. My next step will be to try adding the fleet to up the PO4. Then maybe CO2 if that doesnt help. My 20 gallon with CO2 is doing well, little alage so I'm thinking this would work.

How many drops of the fleet do I add to ge my 55 up to around 1ppm of PO4?


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

If you're serious about adding PO4 (be VERY careful not to misjudge this), use chuck gadd's calculator:
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_dosage_calc.htm

i really think that you need (somehow) to lower nitrates in your tank. Seeing as the water from your tap has 10ppm, the best way to do this (as everyone has said) is to add some fast growing plants. Your sprite will help, but seeing as these plants are relatively cheap, you should invest in some, if only temporarily.


----------



## Bigstick (Feb 15, 2005)

I added 1 ml of the fleet. I'll test in a few hrs to see what that did. I am headed to the store tomorrow and may pick up a few more plants, fast growers. My hydro is pretty shabby looking, would it be better to just get ride of it and get new or let it come back? Thanks for the help


----------

